# ipad et mac



## 1uo (20 Février 2012)

Bon, j'envisage de m'acheter un ipad pour compléter mon imac 27". Je voudrais savoir s'il peut servir de périphérique d'entrée multiple (écran tactile = trackpad + clavier + lanceur + ...; en plus d'utilisation du micro et de la camera) pour piloter le mac et certaines application. Cela me parait être une évidence pour un appareil de ce genre dans un écosystème complet mais j'ai l'impression qu'apple n'a jamais travaillé sur cette possibilité.

2- Quelles suites offices sont intégrées? Et laquelle est la plus efficace?

3- Question déjà posée plein de fois mais bon, peut-on envisager une utilisation comme tablette graphique? Y a-t-il des outils (stylets) qui permettent de se rapprocher de la précision d'une véritable tablette?



voila, merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre.


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Février 2012)

1. Il y a une app (payante) qui permet de transformer ton Ipad en trackpad. A voir avec ceux qui l'utilisent (ce n'est pas mon cas). Mais surtout, je crois que tu as raison, Apple n'a pas travaillé la complémentarité matérielle Ipad - Imac.
2. Il y a Quickoffice qui est l'app la plus complète mais ça ne vaut pas Office sur Mac. Pour l'équivalent de Word uniquement, il y a Pages qui est plutôt bien. Je viens de lire que Microsoft allait sortir son App Office mais personne ne sait quand, ni à quel prix, ni la qualité de l'App. Enfin, il y a uniquement sur le MAS américain, Cloudon qui permet d'avoir accès aux Office Web Apps.
Voilà le peu de renseignements que j'ai. Je pense que ça sera complété par des plus experts.


----------



## jonas971 (21 Février 2012)

Certaines personnes s'achète un clavier physique pour leur ipad, et toi tu veux un clavier virtuel de plus es celui d'un ipad pour ton mac.

Dure Dure, 
Je te conseille dabord d'essayer l'ipad du moins son clavier en utilisation intensive, pour voir leffet.


----------



## 1uo (22 Février 2012)

J'ai lu en effet les articles de igen sur office, ça me semble bien prometteur, surtout s'il poussent l'intégration avec skydrive que j'utilise déjà (plus que icloud d'ailleurs)

Je suis d'accord qu'un clavier virtuelle est nul, comparé à un clavier physique, mais l'intérêt résiderait là dans la facilité d'utilisation (un outil tout en un) et la possibilité de s'en servir sur d'autre mac pour travailler à plusieurs sur un projet etc... (je pense aux wiimotes de la wii qui permettent d'enregistrer des infos et des sauvegardes pour pouvoir les emporter avec soit quand on va jouer chez un amis).
 appliquer ce concept dans une entreprise à l'aide d'un ipad (qui contiendrait l'environnement de son propriétaire (applications, raccourcits, organisation d'ensemble)) et avec icloud pour les logiciels plus complexes, le push (etc...) me semble une vraie possibilité d'augmentation de la productivité dans un milieu professionnel.

Enfin bref, je suis un peu déçu qu'apple n'ai pas vraiment développé cet aspect, tout à fait logique dans un environnement de travail "apple".


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Février 2012)

Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple considère l'Ipad comme un outil de travail.


----------

